# List of pregnancy & baby movies, documentaries, TV shows to watch online



## knobby

I figured I would start a thread of baby/pregnancy movies, shows, documentaries, etc that are currently available to watch online. I've been browsing the web lately for things to watch to get my baby/pregnancy fix!

Please feel free to add to the list and include the source or a link. I would love to have more things to watch for broody days! :)


Documentaries/Educational:

- *National Geographic: In The Womb* https://topdocumentaryfilms.com/national-geographic-in-the-womb/
- *National Geographic: In the Womb: Identical Twins* https://youtu.be/7U2z7WMthZ0
- *National Geographic: The Science of Babies* (Netflix and here https://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/explorer/videos/science-of-babies/)
- *Natural Born Babies - Modern Day, Natural Childbirth* (https://amzn.to/18XIvEe) 
- *Discovery Health: The Ultimate Guide: Pregnancy* https://youtu.be/J5TJfZUAETA
- *Business of Being Born* (Netflix) 
- *More Business of Being Born* (Netflix)
- *A Doula Story* (Netflix) 
- *Nova: The Miracle of Life* (1983, https://youtu.be/Wou1Udu_vr8)
- *Nova: Life's Greatest Miracle* (2001, sequel to The Miracle of Life https://youtu.be/1w9o89KkX2A)
- *Who's Afraid of Designer Babies? *https://youtu.be/mXHjczd-yeo
- *Waiting for a Heartbeat* https://youtu.be/UyQX5bQblFc
- *Pregnant in America* https://bit.ly/14twHvv


TV Shows:

- *One Born Every Minute* (full episodes on Youtube)
- *16 and Pregnant* (Amazon Prime https://amzn.to/19HpMQr and full episodes on MTV.com https://www.mtv.com/shows/16_and_pregnant/season_4/video.jhtml?filter=fulleps)
- *The Baby Wait *(full episodes on LOGO https://www.logotv.com/shows/the_baby_wait/series.jhtml)
- *True Life: I'm Desperate to Have a Baby* (about infertility and medical interventions https://www.mtv.com/videos/true-life-im-desperate-to-have-a-baby/1711687/playlist.jhtml)
- *True Life: I'm Having Twins* https://www.mtv.com/videos/true-life-im-having-twins/1630953/playlist.jhtml
- *True Life: I'm Pregnant* https://www.mtv.com/videos/true-life-im-pregnant/1574077/playlist.jhtml
- *True Life: I'm Placing My Baby for Adoption* https://www.mtv.com/videos/true-life-im-placing-my-baby-for-adoption/1614255/playlist.jhtml
- *Don't Just Stand There I'm Having Your Baby* (full epsiodes on Youtube)


Movies:

- *Knocked Up* (Netflix)
- *The Switch* (Netflix)
- *What To Expect When You're Expecting* (on Netflix) 
- *Maybe Baby* (Netflix) 
- *Conception* (Netflix and Amazon Prime https://amzn.to/17t8gcy)


----------



## Hollynesss

Awesome, thanks knobby!! I would also like to add "The Great Sperm Race," which was either on Netflix or BBC.com, I can't remember which :flower:


----------



## knobby

Hollynesss said:


> Awesome, thanks knobby!! I would also like to add "The Great Sperm Race," which was either on Netflix or BBC.com, I can't remember which :flower:

Found it on youtube :) Just watched a bit of it and it looks hilarious, haha.

*The Great Sperm Race*

Part 1 https://youtu.be/gAnMymnJiLM
Part 2 https://youtu.be/CNOLEQwKlF4
Part 3 https://youtu.be/ndrBCeqOqW0
Part 4 https://youtu.be/kvAm99AGbrA
Part 5 https://youtu.be/VlSLt_uMExk
Part 6 https://youtu.be/_yTjufkiPzU


----------



## Hollynesss

"I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant" is another tv show on TLC!


----------



## babyzoe

omg...don't get me started on I didn't know I was pregnant. haha. I'm so addicted to it. Don't really believe their stories but I love watching it none the less. I think I've scared the crap out of DH with it...he thinks I could go to the bathroom and have a baby come out instead!! lol

Def add the great sperm race too...very funny and informative stuff.


----------



## Hollynesss

Babyzoe, I thought that show was complete BS too.....until it happened at the hospital I work at!!! We don't do obstetrics or pediatrics at our hospital, and one day a patient came in to the ER with suspected appendicitis, but it turned out she was in labor but had no clue that she was pregnant! The doctors are always trained to deliver babies, but our hospital is nowhere near prepared to for L&D. She gave birth in our ER but immediately airlifted to a nearby hospital that does L&D!


----------



## callmedan

great thread!
'I Didnt Know I Was Pregnant' defo sounds like a program I would be in to! I love all things like that, BS or not!


----------



## Dreamermama

Don't forget "pregnant in heels" you can watch it on project free tv


----------



## knobby

Thank you Dreamermama for the project free tv suggestion! Turns out there are more pregnancy TV shows on that website too! 

*Pregnant in Heels* https://www.free-tv-video-online.me/internet/pregnant_in_heels/

*I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant* https://www.free-tv-video-online.me/internet/i_didnt_know_i_was_pregnant/

*Pregnant and Dating* https://www.free-tv-video-online.me/internet/pregnant_and_dating/

*Underage and Pregnant* https://www.free-tv-video-online.me/internet/underage_and_pregnant/

*My Teen Is Pregnant And So Am I* https://www.free-tv-video-online.me/internet/my_teen_is_pregnant_and_so_am_i/


----------



## Rachie004

Thank you so much for sharing!

We don't have a tv (through choice) and I hadn't a clue of where to watch the programmes that have been mentioned on here. I look forward to sitting down and watching the many that have been listed here!


----------



## Broody85

I'm addicted to secretly pregnant. I'm also watching the teen mom 2 series ATM and right this second I'm watching baby ER, there's also special delivery. All on sky :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

Love this!!


----------



## michmash

Thanks for this amazing thread! can't wait to check them all!! lol

Also tere's this cute movie featuring Hugh Grant - Nine Months :)
There's also 'Juno', '15 and Pregnant', 'Saved' and 'Waitress'.. and for the dads there's 'Due Date' featuring Robert Downey Jr. :D


----------



## knobby

michmash said:


> Thanks for this amazing thread! can't wait to check them all!! lol
> 
> Also tere's this cute movie featuring Hugh Grant - Nine Months :)
> There's also 'Juno', '15 and Pregnant', 'Saved' and 'Waitress'.. and for the dads there's 'Due Date' featuring Robert Downey Jr. :D

Great suggestions! I did some searching and found links to all these except "15 and Pregnant."

*9 Months* https://viooz.co/movies/4083-nine-months-1995.html

*Juno* https://viooz.co/movies/1432-juno-2007.html

*Due Date* https://viooz.co/movies/392-due-date-2010.html

*Saved!* https://viooz.co/movies/2707-saved-2004.html

*Waitress* https://viooz.co/movies/2312-waitress-2007.html


----------



## babyzoe

Hollynesss said:


> Babyzoe, I thought that show was complete BS too.....until it happened at the hospital I work at!!! We don't do obstetrics or pediatrics at our hospital, and one day a patient came in to the ER with suspected appendicitis, but it turned out she was in labor but had no clue that she was pregnant! The doctors are always trained to deliver babies, but our hospital is nowhere near prepared to for L&D. She gave birth in our ER but immediately airlifted to a nearby hospital that does L&D!

Lol...That's crazy.

I can't say either way..just my opinion, ya know, because I've never been pregnant, but whenever I talk to other pregnant ladies/moms, they say there's absolutely no way you can mistake a 6-10 pound baby kicking you in your side. i'll save my final opinion till next July..haha.


----------



## Hollynesss

babyzoe said:


> Hollynesss said:
> 
> 
> Babyzoe, I thought that show was complete BS too.....until it happened at the hospital I work at!!! We don't do obstetrics or pediatrics at our hospital, and one day a patient came in to the ER with suspected appendicitis, but it turned out she was in labor but had no clue that she was pregnant! The doctors are always trained to deliver babies, but our hospital is nowhere near prepared to for L&D. She gave birth in our ER but immediately airlifted to a nearby hospital that does L&D!
> 
> Lol...That's crazy.
> 
> I can't say either way..just my opinion, ya know, because I've never been pregnant, but whenever I talk to other pregnant ladies/moms, they say there's absolutely no way you can mistake a 6-10 pound baby kicking you in your side. i'll save my final opinion till next July..haha.Click to expand...

I totally agree! Even seeing it happen at my own hospital, I still can't fathom how you can go 9 months without wondering what that movement and kicking is in your belly! I guess I can understand if you are already a large person so the bump didn't really show, but yeah, I really don't see how you can have another person inside of you for that long and not know!


----------



## babyzoe

I wonder when the next season starts. I think I've watched all the ones from season 1 and 2.


----------



## knobby

babyzoe said:


> I wonder when the next season starts. I think I've watched all the ones from season 1 and 2.

I just checked. There are supposedly 5 seasons! That is a lot of people that didn't know they were pregnant  The link I posted has season 4 episodes so maybe you haven't seen those yet?


----------



## knobby

*We're Having A Baby* https://youtu.be/iqVY5PNtXU4


----------



## gaiagirl

Birth Story is an awesome documentary about Ina May Gaskin, a very famous American midwife. I think you have to purchase it to download but well worth it for anyone interested in a natural birth ;)


----------



## knobby

Just watched this one :)

*BBC The Human Body: An Everyday Miracle* https://youtu.be/z8v8yfA72yE


----------



## luvmyfam

Thanks knobby!!

I just watched "The Business of Being Born" on netflix. Really good!


----------



## babyzoe

omg knobby...that many seasons!?!?! looks like I've got some catching up to do.


----------



## Rachie004

I found 'I didn't know I was pregnant' on youtube this morning so I managed to lose a couple hours of my life watching it. The stories are just unbelievable! xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I have a pay tv channel that's all baby shows! Some not mentioned here 

-a baby story
-bringing home baby
-Quints by surprise
-deliver me
-pregnant and... (in jail/ homeless/ on drugs / paralyzed)

Movies- one of my faves is "the back up plan" with j-lo


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh! And a new comedy series I love called "pramface"


----------



## Raezy

There's also the movie just called 'Babies.' Love that one.


----------



## spicyorange

Teen Mom is another one


----------



## Eline

Movies: 
-Baby on board 
-Baby mama (with Tina Fey)
-Father of the bride 2 (I know it's silly, but I really love those movies)

Series:
- Notes from the underbelly


----------



## Eline

*bump for LouOscar01*


----------



## Rachie004

I watched the business of being born last night - it was fascinating and frightening all at the same time! xx


----------



## babypeanut25

The Pregnancy Pact is another movie.


----------



## babypeanut25

TV - Call the Midwife, Midwives


----------



## divinelove

Love this thread :flower:


----------



## MellyH

I just watched The Business of Being Born the other night as well! It was a bit propaganda-ish, but it's good to see the alternatives.


----------



## Cntrygal

The only shows I watch are either online or on Netflix (we're too cheap to get satellite..lol) so having a list of shows to watch is great! Bring on baby shows. :)


----------



## MellyH

My officemate also recommended Call the Midwife, like previous posters, which I believe is also on Netflix!


----------



## knobby

*The Pregnancy Pact* full movie on youtube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBQoSgCSpEU

Gonna watch it right now :)


----------



## Hollynesss

knobby said:


> *The Pregnancy Pact* full movie on youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna watch it right now :)

Great movie right there!! Also, I just saw your signature :( So sorry for your loss :flower:


----------



## secretariat

There is also one called Horizon "brains and babies"; it's a rather interesting one which I found very informative.


----------



## MamaByrd

"Business Of Being Born" changed my life :haha:


----------



## educatingmom

nice!


----------



## Ikkyb

There's a show on YouTube called midwives, based in Europe I believe


----------



## magicteapot

Baby mama is defo one of my fave movies! Other than that One Born Every Minute (of course), Raising Hope and Call the midwife :)


----------



## knobby

Here are some new ones I have found:

*The Biology of Prenatal Development (National Geographic)* https://vimeo.com/9930469 - This one is amazing, has real video of the fetus in utero starting at about 5 weeks (their weeks are measured from time of conception; fetal age. They don't go by gestational age. So be aware when they say the fetus is 7 weeks, it's actually 9 weeks gestational age).

*One Born Every Minute Season 1 & 2 (USA)* Watch free online if you have Amazon prime (I didn't know they had this show in the US too!)
Season 1 https://amzn.com/B004OA2XOS 
Season 2 https://amzn.com/B006G7S1QG


----------



## MummyWant2be

Bump. love this thread.


----------



## spicyorange

A new show called in the club started last night, it's a drama about 6 pregnant women. Might be good, I have it sky+. Bbc2.


----------



## spicyorange

A new show called in the club started last night, it's a drama about 6 pregnant women. Might be good, I have it sky+. Bbc2.


----------



## Kristina6292

Brilliant thread!


----------



## Leggiero

There's a movie called "Labor Pains" starting Lindsay Lohan...it's purely a guilty pleasure and you won't want to admit you liked it, but it's pretty enjoyable. You can find the whole film on Youtube: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=U27tfDWzZ_8


----------



## MontyMad

^^I love Labo(u)r Pains. It's an absolute scream! :)


There's an oldish Disney film from 2000 about pregnancy called Quints. It's about a 13 year old girl who gains five siblings (obviously). It's cheesy, goofy, and a little dated; maybe I'm just seeing it through nostalgia goggles but I would say it's definitely worth checking out. Unfortunately though I can't find a link as it's been taken off Youtube.


And I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Junior, the one with Arnold Schwarzenegger! It's my 2nd favourite film of all time, it's a masterpiece. 

Here's the trailer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNfsJuv0bJU





Aaaand here's an old spoof video I made a few years ago. It's wildly popular XD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJuZ9VUlyxk


----------



## knobby

Leggiero said:


> There's a movie called "Labor Pains" starting Lindsay Lohan...it's purely a guilty pleasure and you won't want to admit you liked it, but it's pretty enjoyable.


LOL, well it killed some time... :) The acting was a little hard to swallow.

I found the whole thing in HD on youtube so you don't have to watch it in parts:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erT1XQ79XHs


----------



## knobby

There's a show called* "I'm Pregnant and..."* I'm sure you can probably find more episodes online but here's one I found on youtube:

*I'm Pregnant and ... My Husband Wants to Become a Woman* https://youtu.be/FVL6wzMU_oY


----------



## Millhaven

Thank you for this thread! 

There's also a Swedish show called "*En unge i minuten*" (like "One born every minute" + Norwegian and Danish shows called "*Unge Mødre*" (literally "young mothers") which are about young ladies being moms. :)

Not sure where to find these online if you're living somewhere else than Scandinavia, but I really can recommend Unge Mødre.


----------



## knobby

Haven't watched it yet, but this movie has a 7/10 on IMDB :)

*Mom at Sixteen* 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhkwFPSNaNg


----------



## knobby

*Pregnancy For Dummies:* 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnKHtkI2kt0


----------



## knobby

*"Holly Has a Baby" E! Special:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-quvaWtxXw


----------



## knobby

*Bringing Up Baby*

*Episode 1:* https://youtu.be/mSbrA3eO8A4
*Episode 2:* https://youtu.be/_k-uDfRbjT0
*Episode 3:* https://youtu.be/WpF30PFQEdE
*Episode 4:* https://youtu.be/gFE_W3CA78k


*The Midwives *- there are many episodes on Youtube. Here's the first one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPtn5-An-rs


----------



## Hollynesss

Thanks for all of those, Knobby!


----------



## knobby

There are a bunch of episodes on Youtube of this show too. 

Here's the first episode:

*The Baby Bomb*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVXQ_ARmd3g


----------



## tverb84

Baby Mama with Amy Pholer and Tina Fey is very funny.


----------



## knobby

*The Secret Life of the Brain: Episode 1: The Baby's Brain *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfCffnjfo3w


----------



## knobby

*Dr. Phil - Life Out of Order Because of My Disorder: Addicted to Pregnancy*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atbvOHak1uA


----------



## knobby

*Dr Phil - Teen Mama Drama, Did She Get Pregnant to Be on TV*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI-RSesVQBs


----------



## knobby

*Misbehaving Mums To Be* - there are 6 episodes of this show on youtube. Here's the first one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03fqeetB_ig


----------



## HikeBandit

These are all great suggestions. I'll bet you haven't seen this new pregnancy documentary: 40 Weeks. Search for the trailer on You Tube.


----------



## babifever

Bump


----------



## kksy9b

following


----------



## NDH

To add to documentaries 
*Microbirth*
https://microbirth.com/

Has Call the Midwife been mentioned? I didn't read the whole thread.


----------



## TwilightAgain

The baby bomb


----------



## knobby

TwilightAgain said:


> The baby bomb

Awesome, found it on youtube: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVXQ_ARmd3g


----------



## Courtneyt92

The secret life and baby daddy are good shows


----------



## mzjenc07

Bump! anyone want to add anything new to this?


----------

